
Alternatives to Deep Neural Networks(DNN) - saithejeshwar
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;alpes.ai&#x2F;2020&#x2F;03&#x2F;02&#x2F;alternatives-to-deep-neural-networks&#x2F;
======
mtmail
Please use the URL and title field on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submit](https://news.ycombinator.com/submit)
"Our thoughts here" adds little to no extra information.

